# What a great year for the seed collector!



## nvthis (Sep 28, 2009)

So, a lot of neat things going on in the last year if you are a seed buyer/grower. As reported by MP member NCH a few months back, Green House seed should be offereing some new stock that will make previous West coast clone-only genetics available to anyone anywhere. They have had Chem, Trainwreck, Bubba Kush ect. advertised for a while now and listed under very nice prices. Unfortunately we still wait as I have yet to see these 'in stock'. Soon I am sure.

However, if you have the itch and cannot wait any longer there is some great news on another front.. Seems this will be the year for reamergence. Incase you haven't checked it out, Tom Hill and HTC had a bit of a falling out and Tom now makes his genetics available on Seedbay and Seed Boutique. Orgnkid made a one day return fresh out of the slammer to Seedbay as well about a month and a half ago. He quickly bowed out but I think he's gonna pop back up again. Somewhere. 

The latest big news? BOG has returned!!! He is featured at Seedbay and Seed Boutique and will offer his entire menu at some point. This is crazy good news for all you seed folk. There are seeds available at Seedbay (but not yet Seed Boutiqe- Coming real soon...) and his Sourbubble bx3 listing lasted an entire, I dunno, ten minutes at $95 a shot? If you haven't checked this guy out, make sure it is at the top of your to do list!

With the good comes the bad of course. Everyone knows what happened to Elite. Like him, don't like him, ya gotta admit, that dude offered a TON of fun that will now be gone forver. Also Alien Tech vowed to NEVER recreate his Alien Kush again. EVER. What a waste.

Since this is the year for reamergence, I am personally hoping that MOD will have a change of heart and come back with a fresh look. That would perfect an outstanding year for the 2009 mj seed scene! 

-NV


----------

